# recently became interested in mice



## Shu Biao (May 26, 2015)

Hi I only recently became interested in mice because I was killing a lot of mice in the house a few months ago. I was satisfied that I removed everyone and went to sleep. I woke up a few hours later to a noise and seen a baby mouse in the middle of the construction pile looking for her mother. I watched for her to go back to her nest and caught her in a box.

I felt bad and thought maybe I could keep her until old enough to be released in the woods. She was old enough to eat soft foods and drink water and I kept her for a week before releasing. During that week I did a lot of observing and noticed she was very smart. She knew my hand meant food and within 3 days I had this wild girl sitting on my hand eating food and playing and learned a simple trick.

I took her to an old building on my land and let her go. I learned a lot about taking care of mice and am in the middle of looking at getting several from petco.

Thanks Shi Biao


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome. Cute and interesting story.  Mice are indeed pretty smart. If I may, I'd recommend finding a serious breeder to get your mice from instead. You'll likely be paying a little more, but from a pet shop you know nothing about background, age, health, stuff like that. Any serious breeder can tell you everything you need to know, and you won't risk coming home with the wrong gender or a pregnant doe.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello there! Welcome to the forum


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Mice are super fun! I do have some advice on picking mice. i don't know how much you know, but I'll just rattle off my two-cents.

If you go to petco/pet store to get your mice, you should do a little health check. I've picked up some mice from pet shops that died within the month from bad health. make sure you look at at the eyes to see that they are open, bright, and clear. check for wounds. Look at the butt to check for runny poo or constipation (hard poo hanging off butt). Listen to the mouse's breathing to make sure it doesn't rattle or snort. Be sure their fur is neat and not ruffled, and the posture is not hunched, and they are acting normal (not running in neurotic circles. Petco seems to think it is "cute" to sell these sick mice and I see them all the time there).

The easiest way to check gender is to look for testicles on males and nipples on only the females. Also, only pick ones that are really friendly to assure a good pet later on. Younger is better, but pick the older more friendly mouse over the timid baby. You can just stick your hands in the cage and see which ones are curious about you. don't pick them up by tail as this will jar/hurt their spines and probably make them afraid of you. Finally, girls need a female partner but two males is a nono- the male mice really need to live alone unless you plan to breed.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

